# démultiplier



## totor

Queridos amigos,

tengo una duda que me carcome, y me gustaría saber qué opinan.

¿Por qué todos los diccionarios traducen *démultiplier* como *desmultiplicar* cuando el uso normal de esta palabra es precisamente lo contrario: *multiplicar*?

Cien veces la encontré utilizada en un sentido de proliferación, y jamás en uno de mengua.


----------



## puliku

Hola,

los diccionarios no son infalibles y ésta es una evidencia muy interesante: el diccionario te insta a que pienses que la palabra tiene determinado significado, cuando en rigor es exactamente el contrario.
Pero lo que pasa es que esta palabra tiene dos sentidos -bastante opuestos- en francés. El primero se aplica a la metalurgía, y se trata de reducir la velocidad de transmisión de un movimiento. El segundo dice 'aumentar la potencia de algo mediante la multiplicación de los medios utilizados'.

En cambio, no te puedo explicar el por qué del sufijo aparentemente privativo que finalmente es positivo... Se ha de verificar con semántica diacrónica.

Puli!


----------



## totor

Me encanta tu comentario, Puli, sobre todo cuando dices *'aumentar la potencia de algo mediante la multiplicación de los medios utilizados'*.

Esa acepción no la conocía.

Gracias, y un saludo.


----------



## yserien

Quand tu changes une vitesse dans ta bagnole tu est en train de faire une fonction  ayant rapport a démultiplication


----------



## totor

yserien said:


> Quand tu changes une vitesse dans ta bagnole tu est en train de faire une fonction  ayant rapport a démultiplication



Sí, Yserien, eso está claro, pero no es eso lo que me preocupa, sino el uso metafórico de la palabra.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Efectivamente hay un uso de mecánica y un uso popular.

A mí me da, para el uso popular, que este dé- no nos suena prefijo negativo, sino todo lo contrario. Y apostaría lo que sea a que simplemente lo vemos así por asimilación con otra palabra que empieza por dé- con valor multiplicador. ¿Pero cuál? 

¿A vosotros se os ocurre una palabra francesa que empiece por dé- y tenga caracter de aumento, o lo sentamos como multiplicación, duplicación.... ?

De repente, al escribir esto,
me surge : dédoublement (desdoblamiento) que al final nos da dos cosas, por separación, o dos cosas en una (personalidad, comportamiento, etc.).

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Queridos amigos,
> 
> tengo una duda que me carcome, y me gustaría saber qué opinan.
> 
> ¿Por qué todos los diccionarios traducen *démultiplier* como *desmultiplicar* cuando el uso normal de esta palabra es precisamente lo contrario: *multiplicar*?
> 
> *Cien veces la encontré utilizada en un sentido de proliferación, y jamás en uno de mengua*.


 
Perdona, totor, ¿no habrás querido decir lo contrario en esta última frase?


----------



## Gévy

Ça y est ! Je sais, Totor, quel est le verbe qui m'échappait l'autre jour et sur lequel démultiplier pouvait calquer le facteur multiplicateur: 

*décupler: multiplier par dix.*

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## FranParis

Víctor Pérez said:


> Perdona, totor, ¿no habrás querido decir lo contrario en esta última frase?


 
Totor a tout à fait raison, démultiplier a le sens d'augmenter:

- Démultiplier l'espace: récuperer tous les coins perdus.
- Démultiplier l'efficacité des agents commerciaux: l'améliorer.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

FranParis said:


> Totor a tout à fait raison, démultiplier a le sens d'augmenter:
> 
> - Démultiplier l'espace: récuperer tous les coins perdus.
> - Démultiplier l'efficacité des agents commerciaux: l'améliorer.


 
C'est bien pourquoi je pose la question, *Fran*.


----------



## totor

Precisamente eso quise decir, Víctor.

Se supone que *démultiplier* es lo contrario de *multiplier*. Y sin embargo, salvo en el caso observado por Yserien, y en algún otro relacionado, siempre lo vi como *multiplication*, y nunca al revés.

Y gracias por sus comentarios, Fran, Gévy, Yserien, Puliku y Víctor.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour! 

Les deux sens existent, même si les dictionnaires signalent d'abord (parfois seulement) le sens premier de ce mot qui est assez spécialisé, en mécanique : _*obtenir une augmentation de puissance en réduisant la vitesse de transmission*_, paraît-il. On trouve assez souvent l'expression "passer la démultipliée", pour "passer la surmultipliée", métaphore automobile qui renvoie bien à ce sens mécanique, je pense. (Dans ce sens précis de vitesse automobile, la "surmultipliée" est seule attestée par les dicos, toutefois...)

Deuxième sens le plus commun : préfixe "dé-" augmentatif, à valeur d'intensité, comme dans _dépasser_, _délaisser_, _débattre_, _se démener_, etc. (et non pas privatif, comme dans désunir, déraisonner, déplacer, etc.) + radical "-multiplier". Dans ce cas, vous pouvez utiliser ce verbe très correctement au sens d' "_*augmenter la puissance en multipliant les moyens utilisés*_". Curieusement, cette deuxième acception, de loin la plus fréquente en emploi, n'est pas mentionnée par tous les dictionnaires. Elle figure quand même dans le Larousse depuis plus de dix ans, une caution suffisante pour l'employer sans rougir, d'autant qu'on peut difficilement lui trouver un substitut satisfaisant!

Bonnes fêtes de Noël à tous!


----------



## totor

CABEZOTA said:


> Deuxième sens le plus commun : préfixe "dé-" augmentatif, à valeur d'intensité, comme dans _dépasser_, _délaisser_, _débattre_, _se démener_, etc. (et non pas privatif, comme dans désunir, déraisonner, déplacer, etc.) + radical "-multiplier".



Ah, le petit détail!

Je savais bien qu'il devait avoir quelque part une explication technique.

Merci bien, Cabezota.


----------



## Eva Maria

Gévy said:


> Hola Totor:
> 
> ¿A vosotros se os ocurre una palabra francesa que empiece por dé- y tenga caracter de aumento, o lo sentamos como multiplicación, duplicación.... ?
> 
> De repente, al escribir esto,
> me surge : dédoublement (desdoblamiento) que al final nos da dos cosas, por separación, o dos cosas en una (personalidad, comportamiento, etc.).
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


 
He leído detenidamente este interesantísimo hilo para resolver la traducción de _démultiplier _en el siguiente contexto:

- Mrs Johnson est une image qui se démultiplie, toujours différente, mais toujours elle-même...

Al leer el acertado comentario de Gévy acerca de _dédoublement, _se me ha ocurrido una diferencia esencial entre _multiplier _y _démultiplier _(por pura desperación, porque traducir _démultiplier _por _multiplicar_ en esta frase es empobrecer el texto original; a la fuerza ahorcan)_:_

_Multiplier = _multiplicación por suma (duplicación, triplicación,...) (_multi-)_

_Démultiplier = _multiplicación por desdoblamiento, escisión,... (_de- + multi-)_

Por lo tanto, he pensado traducir la frase en cuestión así:

- Mrs Johnson es una imagen que se desdobla, multiplicándose, siempre diferente, pero siempre ella misma...

He comprobado el uso de "desdoblarse multiplicándose":

- "...la mitología nacional haya abusado un poco de la bebida, y haya visto entonces a Curupira *desdoblarse*, *multiplicándose* en infinitos curupirinhas."

Eva


----------



## totor

Eva Maria said:


> - Mrs Johnson es una imagen que se desdobla, multiplicándose, siempre diferente, pero siempre ella misma...



A mi juicio, lo que tú haces aquí, Eva, es surencherir, pero en el fondo es la misma situación que yo planteaba.

Sea como fuere, tu traducción me gusta.


----------



## Eva Maria

totor said:


> A mi juicio, lo que tú haces aquí, Eva, es surencherir, pero en el fondo es la misma situación que yo planteaba.
> 
> Sea como fuere, tu traducción me gusta.


 
Merci, Totor!

Es éste uno de los hilos más "densos" que he leído.

Un pelín "recargada" me ha quedado con dos verbos compuestos juntos, pero "fiel" al fin.

Saludos con cariño,

Eva


----------



## chics

Gévy said:


> Y apostaría lo que sea a que simplemente lo vemos así por asimilación con otra palabra que empieza por dé- con valor multiplicador. ¿Pero cuál?
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


Desde mis reducidos conocimientos de la lengua había pensado en algo parecido, tal vez por contacto de _developper, deplier_, etc. todas con sentido de extensión, de esparcirse. ¿Qué pensais?

¡Gévy! ¿dónde están mis _bisous_?


----------



## lpfr

¿Habéis pensado que la utilización al revés de "démultiplier" puede ser simplemente uno de los tantos errores de sentido que la gente (y sobre todo los periodistas) comete para tratar de parecer más cultos? Como la utilización "implosión" en lugar de "explosión" (sobre todo de moda al desmembramiento de la URSS). O cuando la gente dice "ça me gratte" en lugar de "ça me démange".
  Yo estoy convencido que es el caso. La gente que utiliza "démultiplier" en lugar de "multiplier", no tiene ninguna idea de la significación de la palabra, pero la encuentra mas "culta" porque es más larga.

  No me refiero a la utilización en mecánica. El sentido en una caja de velocidades o de engranajes no presenta ninguna ambigüedad.

 Y para "couper les cheveux en quatre" añadiría que cuando se "démultiplie avec la boite de vitesses", no se cambia la potencia, sino el "par del motor" (torque) y la velocidad de rotación. El producto de los dos (la potencia) no cambia mucho.


----------



## chics

Añado que en castellano puede utilizarse grupo, dispositivo, engranaje, sistema, etc. _desmultiplicador_, en contraposición a _multiplicador_, pero es mucho más frecuente decir que es _reductor_ (hablamos de velocidades, siempre).

_Desmultiplicar;_ que sería reducir la velocidad "final" sin modificar la de "la fuente", mediante un sistema de transmisión; no se suele utilizar en castellano en contextos "serios". Utilizamos otras fórmulas, como _reducir_, _disminuir una marcha_ (en el mundo del automóvil y transportes), etc. En castellano es también muy fácil ver esta palabra, cuando se usa, mal utilizada.


----------



## totor

lpfr said:


> ¿Habéis pensado que la utilización al revés de "démultiplier" puede ser simplemente uno de los tantos errores de sentido que la gente (y sobre todo los periodistas) comete para tratar de parecer más cultos?



Tiens! Eso sí que no se me había ocurrido…


----------



## louana

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​Hola a todos, esta plabra está en un contexto deportivo, se trata de una máquina y la frase en concreto es esta:

"La machine est un amplificateur, elle démultiplie les effets naturels de la contraction musculaire

Sé que se hizo una consulta anterior pero en este caso, no sé si minimiza los efectos de la contracción muscular o todo lo contrario.


----------



## totor

louana said:


> "La machine est un amplificateur, elle démultiplie les effets naturels de la contraction musculaire



A mi juicio, siempre es el mismo caso.

Si 





louana said:


> "La machine est un amplificateur


nunca puede disminuir los efectos naturales…, siempre debe aumentarlos.


----------

